# Ford 3000 Parking Brake



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Borrowed this pic. Hope it is ok. I need the quarter moon part that attaches to the pull handle . Does anyone have one ? If you have one on your tractor would you be willing to take some accurate measurements so I could make one ?


----------



## Hey_Jude (Jun 11, 2019)

Might be able to use this image to get some rough measurements.
https://www.messicks.com/part/81802558/pawl


----------

